# ATI 5850 w/ 2 HDMI outputs?



## JinxCanada (Jul 23, 2010)

ok. i have an ATI 5850 with what looks like 2 HDMI outputs and one DVI output. What i'm wondering is..are these really both HDMI? and if so, will they both output at the same time? I want to keep my 32" tv connected plus run and hdmi cable to my receiver for my projector. TIA


----------



## JinxCanada (Jul 23, 2010)

never mind. i just figured out the 2nd port is not an HDMI.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, odds are, you were looking at a Display Port.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Nice card though, I have been considering upgrading my 4870 to the new 5800 range, the new 5970 is just too expensive for me but boy I bet it is quick :spend:


----------



## JinxCanada (Jul 23, 2010)

eugovector said:


> Yes, odds are, you were looking at a Display Port.


what exactly hooks up to a "display port" anyway?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Display port was proposed as a digital HD video/audio connection that was royalty-free. Licensing costs, when you make 1000s of HDMI products a year, can add up, so Display port was proposed to provide HDMI-type functions for less $$ to manufacturers and consumers. However, it hasn't really caught on and probably never will (and display port creators will tell you they never meant to compete with HDMI).

Still, to answer your question, you can find Computer Monitors that use Display port, though they are few and far between.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

eugovector said:


> Display port was proposed as a digital HD video/audio connection that was royalty-free. Licensing costs, when you make 1000s of HDMI products a year, can add up, so Display port was proposed to provide HDMI-type functions for less $$ to manufacturers and consumers. However, it hasn't really caught on and probably never will (and display port creators will tell you they never meant to compete with HDMI).


That is interesting Marshall as I never knew that, does it look similar to a mini USB port?


----------



## JinxCanada (Jul 23, 2010)

is there a Display port to HDMI cable and does it carry HD audio?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

recruit said:


> That is interesting Marshall as I never knew that, does it look similar to a mini USB port?


A little: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DisplayPort


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

JinxCanada said:


> is there a Display port to HDMI cable and does it carry HD audio?


From Monoprice: This is a passive adapter. While DisplayPort connectors are capable of passing an HDMI signal, DisplayPort and HDMI signals are basically different and not compatible with each other. This adapter does not actively convert a DisplayPort signal into an HDMI signal. In order for this adapter to function properly, you must have a DisplayPort source device capable of producing and passing out an HMDI signal through the DisplayPort jack.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10428&cs_id=1042801&p_id=4826&seq=1&format=2


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

eugovector said:


> A little: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DisplayPort


Thanks Marshall, I'd never heard of or seen the above :T


----------

